# Need Suggestions on 2.1 Speaker to connect to LED TV



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

We have a 32" LED TV Samsung and the speakers of the TV are very crappy and hence would need some good 2.1 Speakers.
Don't want anything expensive.
Also would be great if there is option to connect pen drive to play songs from the Speakers.
Budget 1k-3k.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Logitech Z323 -3000.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Logitech Z323 -3000.



I don't think it has USB Support.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I don't think it has USB Support.



F&D A111F 2.1 Speakers -2100.

Link:F&D A111F 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs.2090/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

+1 to F&D but do not buy from snapdeal.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> +1 to F&D but do not buy from snapdeal.



Specific reasons for not going for Snapdeal?
Should I try local stores instead?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Specific reasons for not going for Snapdeal?
> Should I try local stores instead?


Bad customer service, high chance off fake goods. 
better try amazon or fk if looking to buy online.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

Just be safe & take precautions while buying from snapdeal.
See the sellers ranking/ratings & contact customer support before booking if you have any queries. You are safe guarded by *7 days trust policy* though.

I got mine *Edifier C2 just @ 3343* from snapdeal in the month of Feb 2015. No issues at all just that the product is old as the manufacturing of C2 was stopped long back. Shipping was fast & hassle free too from go javas.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2015)

This is a gift for someone so I would rather be careful. Don't want any hassles.
I don't mind going around in local stores and checking out provided the prices are on par with online prices if not more.

- - - Updated - - -

One consistent experience I had with snapdeal is regarding the time taken for delivery of the service.
I remember one of the products took more than a month to get delivered.
I don't recollect getting any of the product for less than a week from the time ordered.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

For delivery issues I can say it has been sorted out imo. Earlier most of my order through ecom express were delayed...

My last 3 orders were delivered within 3-4 days...
Twice through go jaavas & once through xpressbees.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys any other suggestions?
I need to close this week.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2015)

bssunil said:


> F&D A111F 2.1 Speakers -2100.
> 
> Link:F&D A111F 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs.2090/- | Snapdeal.com



Thanks Sunil.
 This has arrived today.


----------

